# Clown Loach Ready



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

I'm excited, our Clown Loaches will be here tomorrow and their new home is ready


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Great looking tank.

How many Loaches ya getting? Be sure to post up when ya get them!!


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

Thanks FishFlow  Were getting six and yeah i'll post a pic after they've had a chance to relax a couple days in their new home.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Great looking tank. How big is it?


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

It's a 125g


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Couple days are up. The AQ.com community now demand PICS!!!


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

LOL Fishflow, I'll see if their in the mood for a pic or two when I get home. So far they have been pretty shy..... The SAE's are a lot less shy than the Clown Loaches.


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

Here ya go Fishflow, sorry it kinda sucks but their extremely skiddish at the moment.......



Was surprised, they told me 1 1/2 -2in but these are easily 3in+


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Love Clown Loaches. They have so much personality.

At one of the stores I used to go to here they have one in a tank that is about 10" long and really thick. You'll do a double take on it, not sure if you're seeing what you're seeing the first time.


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

These six are the most skiddish shy ones I have ever had but hopefully later on they will learn to trust me a little and come out more to play.

And yes we Love Clown Loaches as well (Our Favorite) thats why we waited so long to get them to make sure the tank was ready for them and took my time finding a place that takes care of their fish and would send healthy ones.


----------

